# Late summer splits?



## Wildeman (Feb 15, 2013)

I want to do late splits for mite control and nucs to cover winter losses but I am not sure how strong to make the nucs and if i need to feed to parent hive. I live in zone 7a in western NC mountains. Anyone with experience and advice?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The parent should be okay as long as you chose strong colonies to make splits from. In a five frame nuc box I would place 3 frames of varying stages, along with the attached bees. Be sure one is not the queen. and two frames of pollen and nectar/honey, and introduce a bred queen, then feed, feed, feed. In about two weeks I would add a second to the nuc. and feed, feed, feed. I live in Pennsylvania, and if I can build a strong 10 frame deep hive by mid October, I do so, I then place a second full on honey/Nectar on it. and have had good success wintering them.


----------

